

Gup – Topic Based Group Chat App - praful1113

I would like to introduce Gup, a group chat app recently available for Android and iOS users<p>Gup is a location and interest based social network that offers a wide range of categories to help you explore and find the right groups for you, based on your interests. Gup uses group chats to let you connect with people in your neighbourhood, locality, city or globally. You can search through and join a wide range of groups from parenting, soccer, shopping, beauty tips, fitness, yoga, best food joints to hundreds of other groups.<p>If you still don&#x27;t find what you are looking for, you can create your own groups and invite others to join. You can discuss on local topics, events, and news and stay up-to-date with what&#x27;s happening in your locality using our City-based groups. You can either make the groups open to everyone or restrict access and control who can join.<p>With Gup, you don&#x27;t just chat, but chat on topics which makes the experience unique, more meaningful, and so much fun. You can post new topics that you want to chat about within a group, share your thoughts, and see what others have to say. You can post photos, comment or like other people’s posts. So if are you looking to socialize with other like-minded people in your locality or city or across the globe to discuss hot topics with people, join interesting forums, or simply chat and kill boredom, you definitely need to be Gupping. You can even share posts across Facebook, Twitter, Google plus and Whatsapp to add to the fun.<p>Android Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.gupapps
iOS Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;gb&#x2F;app&#x2F;gup-chat&#x2F;id863991482?mt=8
Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gupapp.com
======
praful1113
I am keen to have your comments, take questions and feedback

